# Ringtones



## Daveman1 (Jan 27, 2000)

Long time no see.
I'be finally upgraded to a smart phone (iPhone 4s)
I'd like a ringtone of my choosing. I don't have a credit card because 
I like cash. Also I have a sprint phone so I can't add stuff my bill. 
I would really like more knowledge to be able to get an actual free 
Ringtone. 
Any help?
Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

I usually get my ringtones at http://www.myxer.com/


----------



## Barpanda (Jan 3, 2013)

You can create your own ringtones using iTunes for free  
Check out Google for a walk-through.


----------

